
Can anyone shed light on this story of a Stolen Smell? New Scientist(1979) - techer
https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=3P5-7ZAAXsYC&pg=PA950&lpg=PA950&dq=The+Story+of+a+Stolen+Smell+musk+dodd&source=bl&ots=o8OhOGSpNo&sig=0iVeVhoyXYQcwG5XPTDfKtF2SG4&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj87taQ-tPVAhUL7xQKHaQoBT8Q6AEIJzAA#v=onepage&q=The%20Story%20of%20a%20Stolen%20Smell%20musk%20dodd&f=false
======
emmelaich
There's a letter to the editor in a later New Scientist casting doubt on this
story.

It does seem rather dramatic.

~~~
techer
I agree, although the author is apparently very respected!

"Dr George Dodd, 54, the father of the psychology of perfumery."

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/on-the-scent-of-
lo...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/on-the-scent-of-
love-1351891.html)

------
techer
"A man made a chemical. The government confiscated it. Why?"

